# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Ku është varri i Aleksandrit te Madh ?

## Kreksi

Sipas gojdhanes së njohur, para se te vdes Aleksandri, e la porosi qe doren e tij te djathtë ta lenin jashtë sarkofazhit, kuptohet domethenja e tij profetike; "gjysmen e botes e pata në dor, më në fund dora mbetet e zbrazët.."
Ashtu edhe u veprua sipas deshires së tij, Perdikasi i kishte ndertuar një sarkofazh dhe mbshtjellur më një mbuloj te dyfishtë prej ari qe donte ta mbarti trupin e tij ende te ngrohët në Maqedoni por ndodhi diçka e papritur...
Trupin e tij e kerkonin tani edhe gjeneral të tjerë, Ptolemeu Soter, i biri i Lagosit, deshironte te behej faraoni i Egjiptit, edhe ai donte ta varrosi trupin e tij në Aleksandri dhe pas nje beteje te ashpër mes kater udheheqsve te mbretnise se Aleksandrit, më në fund fiton Ptolemeu i cili e dergon sarkofazhin në Aleksandri dhe më vonë Ptolemeu i II-të, i biri i tij, e varros në një tempull në Aleksandri në vitin 280 para krishti, por më vonë, Ptolemeu i IV-të e nderton një Mozole të stilit maqedonian, në një dhom prej albatri te ngritur mbi një tumul prej gurve si ato qe u gjeten ne Vergina ne vitin 1978, mirëpo ne Vitin 89 P.K, Ptolemeu X e zëvendëson arin dhe e vëndos trupin e Aleksandrit në një sarkofazh prej albatri te tejdukshëm qe e shofim pastaj edhe sips deshmis te Straboni i cili e vizitoi varrin e Aleksandrit aty kah viti 20 para krishti, por edhe Jul Qesari e viziton në vitin 48 P.K, pas tij edhe Oktavian Augusti në vitin 30, mirëpo Augusti shkon më tej, për simpati ndaj Aleksandrit, ai e nxjerr trupin e tij qe ishte në sarkofazhen prej albatri ku ia vendos mbi koken e tij një kuror prej ari, mirëpo edhe e dëmton shumë trupin e tij që deri këtu ishte i ruajtur mirë. Sipas të dhenave të Flavius Zhozefit, edhe Kleopatra e famshme e kishte hapur këtë sarkofazh për ti marrur disa gjësende prej ari !
Sipas Seutonit, perandori Kaligula ia kishte vjedhur gjamadanin e famshëm të Aleksandrit, kurse Karakala ia kishte vjedhur xhaketen e purpurt, unazen dhe rrypin ne vitin 215 pas krishti...
Mirëpo në vitin 365 pas një vershimi të madh u demtua tërë Aleksandria dhe më këtë rast edhe mozoleu i Aleksandrit te Madh, qe prej kesaj kohe ende edhe sot, arkeolog e amator nga e tërë bota e kerkojnë varrin e Aleksandrit, pa sukses !

Burimi; http://renesancailire.blogspot.fr/20...adh.html#links

----------


## Billy Joe

Aleksandri u kishte kerkuar te tijeve ta hidhnin ne lume( qe te mos i gjenin trupin), ne menyre qe te mbijetuarit te mbanin gjalle mitin qe ai ishte marre ne qiell, te jetonte bashke me zotin Amon(vini re, e kishte nderruar me Zeusin, si globalist qe ishte :perqeshje: ).

nuk ka varr Aleksandri. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kreksi

Ne  po e  dijmi qe sot  nuk ka  varr ..por  kishte....

Ketu  ështê  një llamp e  vogel, e  vetmja  deshmi se  si dukej Mozoleu i Aleksandrit...pra mos ia  fut  koti o Billy...ishte  i varrosur  por  e  zhduken varrin e tij.; lexoji njehere  shkrimet  qe  vijne nga shkenca  e  mos u  mirr  me perralla..
[/URL]  Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us[/URL]" target="_blank">  Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Billy Joe

Liani Souvaltzi began excavating at El Maraqi Bilad el Rum in the Siwa Oasis and "discovered" a Doric temple there. She promptly proclaimed it to be the tomb of Alexander the Great.


Liani Souvaltzi claimed to have "received mystical guidance in her search, in part from snakes." :perqeshje: 


kerko kreksi kerko, se mund ta gjesh dhe ti, fame nderkombetare e garantuar :perqeshje:

----------


## Kreksi

ai  që  deshiron  te  mirret  me  përralla  le  tëmirret, mua  më interesojnê  vetem se  faktet  e  besimi ne shkencen...unë i nxjerra faktet  se  kishte varr  Aleksandri  por  u zhduk, kurse  ai  miku  thote; jo, e kan hedhur  nê një pus..!..normal se  keta  njerez  duhet  injorua...!

----------


## irfancana

Vetëm çka thotë shkenca t'i besojmë.

----------


## Bajraku

Esht gjetur varri i  Alexandrit
Shkup, 12 Prill 2009 – me rastin e rindërtimit kufirit dalje Visnje kufitar midis Maqedonisë dhe Greqisë, kompania e ndërtimit Build e Shkupit, zgjidhur një nga misteret më të mëdha të botës së lashtë. Zbulimi është bërë gjatë gërmimeve e shënuesve gjeodezike, e ndjekur nga një inspektim ndërtimi zgjidhje nisur objektet shtesë kullimit. Me atë rast ishte e nevojshme për të gërmuar. Duke supozuar se ai është varrosur ari Otomane. Angel Trajkovski i bindi kolegët per te  vazhduan per te pastruar, më pak se dy orë pasi  doli të jetë një gjatësi mermeri ndërtimit dhe tridhjetë e katër metra të gjerë, ndërsa anën tjetër nuk ishte ende thellë në vende.me germim me bager thellë në një thellësi prej katër metra dhe e gjetem hyrjen në mauzoleun e Aleksandrit. Terren u lirua shpejt dhe Drejtori Generealnog Inspektoriati i Republikës së Maqedonisë, Goce Micevski dhe menjëherë pasi dy ekipet e arkeologëve nga Muzeu Kombëtar i Shkupit. Vend ka qenë vendosur që në të vërtetë struktura gjetur një tunel që çon në një kodër aty pranë Bojčik. Gjatësia e tunelit është përafërsisht 140  metra dhe muret janë bërë më pllakë mermeri të zi me një trashësi prej rreth një metër.

Për t'i bërë gjërat më interesante, ekipet e arkeologëve, në fund të korridorit  një bllok i madh duke u hedhur në dhomën tjetër.Ne gur është gdhendur imazhi i zotit Apollon ne qere qe eshte tërhequr nga mjellmat dhe mbi reliefin e shkruar ne  dialektin Jon te gjuhës se lashtë greke gdhendur Hyperborea (greqisht Υπερβορεία ). Është thënë, ishte një shenjë e sigurt se prapa këtij muri është diçka shumë e rëndësishme. Çfarë është gjetur brenda më siguri do të, në fjalët e këtyre njerëzve, të fillojë një kapitull të ri të historisë.
Brenda në hapsiren tjetër, që së shpejti eshte supozuar të jetë varri Aleksadrit maqedonase, i vendosur në rreth njëzet metra nën sipërfaqe shtresave kodrinore ne Bojčik. Muret jane ,sikur koridoret,te ndertuara nga gure graniti, që janë të mbuluar me mozaikë te pushtimin e Aleksandrit. Përveç ksaj,ne brendsi gjindet edhe tetë shtylla me figurën e perëndisë Atlas duke mbajnë qatine, i njohur si caryatids. Në qendër të dhomës ,guri e cila është variante jonik  greqisht  të gdhendura Megas e Aleksandros (greqisht Μέγας A λέξανδρος ), ose Aleksandrit të Madh. Në anët e majtë dhe të djathtë të dhomë e nëndheshme është një Atlas caryatid dhe pjesa tjetër shpërndau mbi qoshet.  Ne Varr  jane gjetur edhe eshta te tjere,te 18 skelete njerëzore te cilit ishin me paisje ushtarake që besohet se i përkasin gardes personale  te Aleksandrit. Supozohet se këta njerëz kane mbeturte gjallë në brendësi te varrit dhe ekan mbyllur hyrjen e tunelit duke shtyre blloqet e gurve per mbylljen e hyrjes se tunelit. 

Vendi per shkake te afersise te kufirit grek, jane siguruar nga  forcë të fuqishme të policisë, dhe pranë tyre në vend, dhjetëra e ekipe te  gazetarve. Drejtori i Përgjithshëm i Inspektorati i Republikës së Maqedonisë, si dhe ekspertë të Muzeut Kombëtar të Shkupit, në një deklaratë të përbashkët, than se jane gjeture mjaft skeleta te rujatur mirë, me plote veshje armatimi  me ari dhe bronzi mburoja dhe shpata, në të cilit esht  trajtuar Aleksandri. Gazetarët u tha atëherë ata do të mbahet gjatë konferencës për shtyp pasdite të cilat do të jenë rezultatet e detajuara e këtij zbulimi. Deklaratat janë bërë, megjithatë, punëtorët të cilët janë më përgjegjës për këtë zbulim.

http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&...b83a9Hxg3z47oA

----------


## illyrian rex

Shoku, ky lajm nuk eshte i vertete!

----------


## Scion

Gomarllek sllavo-maqedon, prodhim fundor i Anusit te Nikolla Grueskit.

----------


## Kreksi

http://renesancailire.blogspot.fr/2011/11/ku-eshte-varri-i-aleksandrit-te-madmh.htMozoleu i Aleksandrit 


http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6522/lili018.jpg

Mozoleu i Aleksandrit dikur por tani ende i pa identifikuar...

http://renesancailire.blogspot.fr/20...it-te-madmh.ht

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Kreksi

Prejardhja e familjes mbretnore Trojane       


Ramsezi  II do te  realizonte  ëndrren e tij qe  ti ripushtoje  territoret qe  i kishte patur  dikur nder  sundim  para ardhesi i tij Tutmosis III  por qe  i kishte  humbur pastaj  gjatê  sundimit  te faraonit refomator Akenaton, ne  vitin e  katert  te  sundimit  te  tij. Pra per Ramsezin   ishte  me se  vitale kjo  betej  kunder  Hititeve  te cilet  e kishin marrur nje  pike  strategjike  te  sirise  se  sotme e  pasur  me  drunje  qe  per  egjiptianet  ishte  vital  ky  furnizim. Ramsezi II  kishte  vendosur ti  ballafaqonte  hititet  ne  Kadesh, qe  konsiderohej një  fortifikate e  pamposhtur !
 Niset  pra  nga  Pi-Ramsez, qyteti i tij  buz  deltës së  Nilit, kalon nepermes  Tçarru, Kanan, Tir  dhe  Biblos  dhe  futet  në territoret e  Amurus,  këtu në  befasi e sulmon princin Beteshina aleat i  hititeve, i cili  dorzohet  pa kundershtim.
Ramsezi  II  emron  Nearincin aty si  guvernator dhe kthehet  në  Egjiptë, kishte vrejtur   se   ende nuk ishte i gatshem  ti sulmoje  hititet  këtë  herë  që  ishin  mu afër  Amuru, i duhej  një  pergatitje e  duhur kundër  hititëve...

Filloi pra  te  pergatiste  ushtrine e  tij, kishte  vetem 1900 egjiptas  kurse  pjesa tjeter ishin mercenar, ne emsin e tyre  edhe  2100 Sardanes, te cilet  pasi e kishin sulmuar  egjiptin rreth  vitit 2010  ne  kohen e  faraonit Merop keta ishin  dorzuar dhe  tani  luftonin ne  krahun e  faroneve, poashtu keta  kishin  edhe 2500  karroca  me  kuaj  dhe  te  stervitur  mirë. Niset ne  muajin maj  te  vitit  1274(per  disa  burime tjera 1294) nga Egjipti duke  kaluar  në Kanan dhe  Galile ku pastaj  ngjitet  luginës  së Bekës  për të  arrijtur  në  Kadesh,   Sirinë  e  sotme.

Në anEn tjetër  edhe  hititët bëhëshin  gati pËr  këtë  betej. Perandori   hititë  Muvatalli kishte ngritur   një  ushtri të  përbërë  nga  një  koalicion i shumtë  i  popujve  të Azisë që këta   ishin; Naharina, Arzauva,Dardanë, Kershkesh, Masa, Pidasa, Inuna, Karkisa, Lukka,Kizzuvatan,Karkemish, Ugarit, Kedi, Nuges, Mushaset, pra  rreth  30 000 luftëtar e  3000 karrosa  lufte.

Në  këto  tekste egjiptase  nga skribët  e  Ramsezit kuptohet  se është edhe e  teprueme   kjo ngjarje,  ku përkah  numri i  forcave, ai i zvogloj  ushtarët e  vetë   në  këto shkrime,  dhe  e  tepron më  hititët  dhe  gjoja  se ai  luftoi  si  luan, por  në  realitet,  në këtë betej, perpakë  shkoi  koka...!
Ta  lëmi   tani  Ramsezin  e  të mirremi njëherë  me  aleatët  e Muvatallit, përandorit  hitite,  ku në  mesin e  aletëve  të  tij, apo  mund të thëmi,    të mercenerëve,     gjëjmi  këtu  për  herë  të parë në  një tekst  të  shkruar egjiptas edhe emrin e  "dardanëve" =dardi=si aleat të hititëve,  perafersishtë  nja  25 vite para Luftës  së  Trojës, ose rreth 500 vite para Homerit !

Si  e  spjegojmi këtë ?
Nëse  e percjellim  më  kujdes  kronologjin, atëherë  duhët të  këtë  marrur pjesë  në këtë  luftë  edhe  vetë Priami,  ku  këto  rrethana   e  sjellin  si bashkohës  të Ramsezit II, por  nëse  kjo  beteja  e Kadeshit  është  zhvillua më 1274 para krishti, si e  thojnë  disa  të  dhëna  tjera por   kemi edhe  një dat  më të perparshme  të  vitit  1294 më  q'ka e  hudh poshtë këtë  ide  ku  Priami e  Ramsezi   do kishin patur  mundësi  të ishin bashkohës, por ka  mundësi qe në këtë kohë për krahë hititeve   duhet të  ishte  i ati i  Priamit,  Laomedoni  ose  si e  quanin tirani i Trojës  perndryshe   i Laomedonisë  sepse kështu e  kishte   emertuar Trojën  pas vdekjes  së  babait  të  tij Iliosit(ilia).
Në  këte  analiz  mundohemi  të lidhim prezencën e Dardanëve në  Azië  të  vogël që  nga  Antikiteti i hershëm përmes shkrimeve  që janê  permendur  si  popull  i fuqishëm  e  deri tek shuarja  apo nderprerja  e ç'do  shenje në tekstet e autoreve që  pasojnë deri në  kohën e Krishtit dhe  pas  Krishtit për  të  perpiluar  zingjirin  e  kësaj  "Sages  së  gjatë të dardanëve" që  mbijetoi  deri  në  ditët  tona.
Përpos  këtij  shkrimi të  vjetër egjiptas që  e cekëm  më  siper, deri  me sot e  hasim  emrin e  dardanëve, edhe tek Homeri në eposin  "Iliada"  që  i kushtohet luftës  10 vjeçare të  Trojës  deri  në ramjen  e  saj finale nga Akejt  rrth  vitit 1250 para krishti  ose  25 vite  pas  betejes së   famshme  të  Kadeshit.
Iliada  njihet  permes  Homerit  qe  e shkroi  këtë rrefim legjandar  në  mesin e shekullit VIII,  si te themi,  sot  të  shkruaje  një kosovar për  ramjen e Shkodres, 500   vite pas kesaj ngjarjes ! Pas  ramjes  se  Trojës dardanët shuhën se  egzistuari në  Azi  te vogël... kështu  mendonim, por kemi  hasur  edhe  në  një dëshmi tjetër në një  shkrim  i  vitit  404 para krishti ku autori  grek Ksenofon  permend dardanët, me  saktesishtë, një princesh  dardane  me emrin Manja  e  cila   ishte  emruar guvernatore nga zatrapi  pers, se  dihet, në  kete  kohe Eoliden, kete  regjion  te  turqise jug-perendimore  e  sundonin perandoret  perse.
Kjo princesha  Manja, pra  pasi qe  ia  vrasin  burrin, vendos që  ta  ftoje zatrapin  Persë  tek  ajo dhe ta luste atë  që  ta  zëvendësoje  pasi që princesha  Manja  iu ishte betuar   zatrapit se do ti  paguaje  taktimet  më  rregull si më parë  që  e kryente  këtë  detyrë me nder  edhe i shoqi i saj,  kështu  që Manja   ia mbush mendjen zatrapit.  Emrohët, princesh e gjithë Eolides.
 Nëse e pranojmi faktin se tê parët që themeluan Trojen  ishin kolonizues, pra të ardhur nga   gadishulli ilirik,  atëherë kuptohet se kolonit nuk mund të ken patur jetë të gjatë asnjëherë, kjo dihet, po sipas mendimit tim,  kjo  dinasti ka zgjatur vetëm 150 vite dominimi në Frigji dhe pastaj është  zhvëndosur  diku tjetëer,  një pjesë  ndoshta  ka kaluar  tek  Hititët dhe  Mitanët apo Hiksosët e tjerë të  cilët kalojnë  në  Traki ku e  gjejmi edhe  sot  ne  disa toponime  tË  Bullgarisê së  sotme emrin e  luginë së  trojanëve.

Shpeshehere Trojanet i qunin autoret  e  huaj  si "dardanet" edhe ne "iliad "qe ne fillim mirepo aty ne Frigji nuk kishte vetem dardanë(nga kosova e dikurshme) te  dinastis  nga Dardani i permbytjes por kishte edhe autokton, pra frigjian dhe trakë.

Shtrohet  pyetja; a thua mos ndoshta  ka vijuar  te mbijetoje  edhe me tutje fisi dardan ne azi deri me ardhjen e Aleksandrit te Madh ?
Dardanet ne Azi pra ishin te detyruar te bashkepunonin me perset por me ramjen e Dariusit nga Aleksandri ndoshta edhe keta dardanet e pesojne keqe si aleat te perseve apo ndoshta edhe iu kane nenshtruar Aleksandrit  me  deshir deri ne Karakurum ?
Del pra se keto fiset Burrashët qe  i hasim sot ne Pakistan nuk  e   besoj qe jane ushtar ilirë apo maqedonas por një pakicë trojanesh qe shpetuan nga ramja e Trojes dhe pas ramjes se perandoris perse iu kane bashkangjitur Aleksandrit deri ne Pakistan ?
Dihet mirë  se Aleksandri kishte pas veti vetem 1000 ushtarë ilirë,  kuptohet betej pas beteje do te jene zhdukur kurse dardanet e Eolides(krahinë afer vendlindjes se Homerit) me ne krye princeshen Mania mund te ken qene me shumë dhe ka mundesi qe te jene shperngulur atje ne pakistan ngase pas Aleksandrit me nuk permenden askundi si popull ne Azi te vogel.
Si humben pra keta dardanet e fundit  te Eolides, ku shkuan ?
 Apo mos jetojne ende diku ne turqine e sotme ku do te kene humbur edhe gjuhen e tyre e zakonet ?
Shihet qart nga kjo se dardanet nuk pranonin asnjehere te jene greke dhe as qe te binin nder sundimin e tyre andaj kan pranuar me pare te bien nën sundimin persë  se sa grekë.
Qka mund te shtojmi tjeter perpos kesaje se ne Azi te vogel dokumentohet qe ka patur koloni dardane dhe ate 400 vite pas Homerit apo 800 vite pas ramjes se Trojës,  sipas Xenofonit  dhe gati  30 vite para   luftes se  Trojës ne  kohene Ramsezit II mirepo Ksenofoni  jep kete vulosje se me te vertete Homeri nuk i ka nxjerrur dardanet si emer ne Azi te vogel koti  si mit  por  fakt  i  gjallë,  ata  jetuan brez  pas  brezi edhe  pas  ramjes  se  Trojes.
Pasi qe  shtjelluam ne teresi   permes  teksteve te  vjetra  duke  filluar  atyre  egjiptase  te  kohes  se  Ramsezit II  si  dhe  sipas  Homerit  në  "Iliada" mandej edhe Ksenofoni  na  e vertetoi  se  Dardanêt   kane egzistuar edhe pas  Homerit  deri me ardhjen e Aleksandrit te Madh- diku kah viti 333 para krishti, shtrohet  pytja tani;
A mos kane krijuar Trojen e dytë kjo koloni dardane  diku me tutje kah  lindja  ne  Dardastanin   e  sotem  per  te  vijuar  Sagen  trojane apo ku  vajten ?

Origjina e familjes  mbretnore  Trojane

Priami ishte  një mbret  i një   qyteze  shumë të pasur  dhe  më një periardhje   prestigjioze ku radhiten një  vargë  paraardhës  tê tij në Iliada  ku  rrallë  hasim në mitologji  personazhe  më një   gjenealogji aqë  të  gjatë dhe direkte. i  pari i tyre  ishte Dardanosi, Eriktoni,  Trosi, Ilosi e Laomedoni i j'ati i tij.  Ndersa i j'ati i Dardanosit  sipas  mitit,  ishte  Zeusi që dëshmon se lidhja  e  Zeusit  mê familjen mbretnore  trojane  ishte e pa kputur. Tre emrat, Dardanos,  Tros dhe Ilos janë  eponime që mund të   revanikohen si emra  të veçantë, jo  grekë, kurse Eriktoniosi  dhe  Laomedonin i gjejmi edhe tek grekët.  Në katalogun e trojanëve Dardanosi  njihët  si eponim i i Dardanëve dhe  aleat i trojanëve, ose  edh si  trojanë, në  Iliad dardanët  udhhiqen nga Eneu   pasi qe  edhe  burime  të mëvonëshme   dëshmojnë  se Dardanët  fomonin një  popullësi  të madhe  në Gadishullin  Ilirikë  që  kishin kaluar  në azi  të  vogël. Në Iliad Dardanosi  pêrmendet  nga Eneu  kur  ky ndeshet  përballë  Akilit, ai e  gjënë  të  nevojshme  që ti  tregoje  Akilit  se nga  rridhte dhe  i  pershkruan atij  degën gjenealogjike  të  tij që  nga  ardhja e  Dardanosit  në  rrreze  të  malit  Ida, se  atëher e ende  Ilioni apo Troja  nuk egzistonin, dhe   me tej nga  Posejdoni mësojmi se   Dardanosi  për Zeusin ishte  shumë i  shtrenjtë.
Tradicionët  posthomerike njohim edhe   shumë emra  të tjerë grat e Dardanosit,  ato heroin e  sjellin edhe nga Arkadia,  nga Kreta, nga Italia  apo Etruria. Te   ju permendim se Dardanosi  duhej të  ishte bashkëkohës i Kadmit, apo së  paku 50 vite pas tij, që  mund të  llogarisim se ai ka jetuar  rreth vitit  1500 deri 1450 para krishti, që  perputhet  më  epokën e Kadmit  të   ardhur  nga Fenicia. Mirëpo ardhja  e  Dardanosit  nga Italia  më siguri  është  një epizod  më  e vonshme  romake  që  eshtyjnë këtê  lidhje familiare  mu në  ato  vende  ku  pastaj  Virgjili e  shetit   Eneun mu në këto  vende për  të   dëshmuar  gjoja  se  Eneu u  kthye  në   atdheun e të parve të tij në Italië  andej  nga  vinte edhe stergjjyshi i tij   Dardanosi. Emrin Dardanos  e  gjejmi  te  ardhur  edhe nga Trakia, Frigjia   apo  ndoshta edhe nga  Venetët  e  Ilirisë. Emri i Dardanosit  është i lidhur   më Ilirët, përmes  fjalës "dardh" që  ka   kuptimin edhe  të një  shtizës, heshtes   ku  forma  e  majës  së  saj  është  në   formën e dardhes, nga  kjo armë  pra  me  siguri  se vjenë edhe shprehja  e  njohur  tek  ne  kur  thuhet  se  "dardha   e ka  bishtin mbrapa"  do  thotë shtizën  e drurit si armë lufte  më dy kuptime   mirëpo emrin "dard" e  hasim  edhe  tek fjalori keltik e  sidomos  gjermanë  ku kjo "darda" është një shtiz në form   të dardhes  me  çka  perforcohet  ideja se   edhe Dardanosi  i   Iliades  spjegohet   sot  pêrmes  gjuhës  shqipe  dhe  se   vinte  nga trojet  shqiptare të lashta.
Poashtu emrin e  dardanëve  e gjejmi  edhe  në hieroglifet egjiptiane, të kohës   së Ramsezit  II-të rreth  vitit 1286  gjatê   betejes sê Kadeshit  në  Sirinë  aktuale.
Prinderit e Dardanosit;
Shumica  e autorve  e cekin se   Dardanosi ishte i biri i Zeusit  dhe   Elektres, sipas të  dhenave të Heziodit,  pra, Elektra  kishte  lindur Dardanosin  dhe Etionin  që  të dy vllëzërit kishin  për grua Demetrën  këtë  hyjni me çka   irritohet  Zeusi dhe e denon. teksti  është    i pjesërishëm  por  një pjes  nga  ky  tekst është  restorua.
Ndërsa Serviusi, autori tjetër latinë e   spjegonmë ndryshe  ku ai  thotë  se  Elektra  ishte dashnorja  e  Zeusit  por   njëherit ishte  gruaja e  mbretit  Koritos   të  italisë, dhe se Dardanosin e  kishte   nga Zeusi  kurse  djalin tjetër Iasionin    e kishte  mê Korintosin, burrin e saj.
Sipas Likofronit, Elektra  ishte e bija e   Atllasit, lindi nga Zeusi Dardanosin  dhe Iasionin që ky i dashuruar  në   Demetrën  u vra  nga  rrufeja e  Zeusit.  Mirëpo këtu, në  dallim nga  versioni i   mê sipêr, Serviusi na mëson se  Iasioni  vritet  nga Dardanosi  në  një dyluftim   për  shkak të Demetres  ndërsa  autori  tjetër Laktans  na  thotë  se Dardanusi  si edhe Iasioni  qê  të dy  ishin bijêt e   mbretit Korintos e jo  të  Zeusit.Sa  i   perketë  grave  të  Dardanosit  edhe   këtu kemi versione  të  ndryshme.   Denisi i Halikarnasit   thotë  se   Dardanosi  ishte  martuar  më Krizen,  në Arkadië, ku  mê  vonë  ik  nga   Arkadia. Diodori i Sicilisë  thotê   ndryshe, Dardanosi  martohet  më  Batejën, ndoshta  Bahtijën ?...të  bijën e  mbretit  të Frigjisë, Teukerit  ku  mê   vonë  pas  vdekjes  së  Tekerit   Dradanosi  trashigon  fronin mbi tokat   e Frigjisë. Arriani, një  historianê  tjetër   e  thotë  të njejtin version  por  ai e   cekë se Dardanosi u  martua  më te  dy   vajzat e teukrosit, Nezon  dhe Batejën,  më  të parën  pati njê  vajzë  tê  quajtur  që e  quajti Sibellë  e  njohur  më  vonë   si  profetese e  Frigjisë, e më  Batejën  pati  Eriktonin dhe Ilosin. Eustashe   permend  edhe një grua tjetE¨r  të   Dardanosit  që  quhej Mirina dhe se   autori këtu dyshon në mes  Bateja  dhe  Aristes, ndërsa  versione tjera  e  cekin  se Dardanosi u  martua  më  Ariste  bijën e mbretit Teukros  të ardhur  nga  Kreta.
Denisi i Halikarnasit  thotë se Atllasi  ishte  gjyshi i Dardanosit, më  origjine   nga Arkadia  me  çka iu lejohet e drejta   romakëve ti  quajnë edhe  grekët   si  romakë  autentik  ndërsa  Virgjili  Dradanusin e  njehë më  origjinë  nga   qyteti romakë  Koritus më çka i  jep  të   drejten ta  shkruaj  Eneiden dhe ta   sjelli  Eneun në  trojet  e  të parve të  tij.Autori tjetër Apolliosi i Rodës  Dardanosin e  nxjerr  nga ishulli i  Samotrakës, sespe  aty  jetonte Elektra,  e  bija e Atllasit, e  quajtur edhe  ndryshe  më emrin Strategjie  por  edhe  Elektrione sipas  Helenikosit  të  Lesbosit. Mirëpo  Denisi i Halikarnasit    më tej shton se  e  bija e  Pallasit,   Krize  kur martohet  më Dardanosin,   kjo i sjellë  më  vete si  të pame,   dhurata  të shtrenta nga Atena, që ishin  plotë  më mistere  si palladioni i   shenjtë, krijuar  nga  perenditë e   mëdha. Kur arrinë pastaj në Samotrakê  Dardanosi  më keto dhurata  të shënjta,  aty nderton një  tempull  për ti nderuar   këto  simbole  të  shenjta  dhuruar nga   perendia  diku Athenes, ku  mê  vonë   kjo  figurina  misterioze  e  Palladiumit   bartët edhe në  Ilion. Arktinosi  thotë   se ky  palladioni i shenjtë ishte dhurat e   Dardanusit  që i kishte  falur  Zeusi  e  jo e  Athenes  mirëpo Akejët në luften e  Trojës  kishin vjedhur  vetëm  se një  kopje  të saj  e jo  origjinalin  që ishte i  fshhur  në  Trojë  dhe  pas  ramjes  së   Trojës  Eneu e  merr  mê  vehte  dhe e  dergon në Itie  ku sherben  si  bazament    ndertimit  të  Romës. Pra  Dardanosi i  solli keta  penatet nga Samotraka në  Frigji  kurse Eneu sipas  Virgjilit i  merr  këto mistere  te  perendive  dhe i   dergon në Italië. Si e dijmi  mê  vonë,  gjatë  sulmit  te Galëve nga Belgjika   nê  krye më  Brenusin, në  vitin 389  para  krishti ku  më  këtë rast  rrethohet   Roma, prifterinjët  romakë  nxjerrin  nga  arka e moçme  këtë  Palladiumin    që e kisht  sjellur  Eneu  dh pasi që    shikon me  sy Brenusi, nga  frika  mer  arratinë  dhe  heq  dor  nga  rrethimi i  Romës.
Kemi edhe  dëshmi tjera  se Palladioni   i famshêm i Dardanosit ishte në  Samotrakë  se permendet  edhe tek  autor tjerë  se  kur  Kadmosi martoht  më Harmonin, shkojnë  aty te  dy në   këtê  tempull  të  shenjtë  te  këtyre   mistereve.  Mandej edhe perendit tjera   iu sollen dhurata  Kadmosit e  Harmonisë, nëmesin e dhuratave  ishte   një  fyell    dhurat   nga  Hermesi.  Mirëpo  kur  Dardanosi  vëndoset  nga  Samotraka  nê Frigji, së  pari themelon  një  qytet që merr emrin Lirnos, sipas  kësaj dhurates  nga  Hermesi,  aty   Dradanosi  kishte lënë  fyellin e   famshëm,  mirëpo kur  Akili   pushton  Lirnosin e merrë  këtê fyell magjikê më   vehte. Sa i perketê  mistereve të  Samotrkës, është  interesante se po nê  të  njëjtin vendë takohën  këty në  Samotrakë edhe Filipi i Maqedonisë   dhe Olimbia  ku pastaj  martohën, pasi  që më parë, Olimbia i kushtonte  rëndësi  këtij  vëndit  të  mistereve dhe   ishte adhuruese si  falltore e magjive  të   fshehura.
Sipas versioneve  tjera, Dardanosi i  kishte  shkuar  nê  ndihmë mbretit  të   frigjisë Teukrosit, ku pas  vdekjes  së   mbretit  Dardanosi trashigon tërë   Frigjinë, themelon qytetin e tij  të  parë   Dardania buz  hyrjes  së kanalit që  lidhte  Detin e Zi  më  Egjeun  ku  deri   atëherë  quhej Teokria, me ardhjen e  Dardanosit në  fron  ky  vendë u quajt  Dardania, që sipas autorve varri  i  tij   ishte jo largë  Trojës. Më  vonë, Dardania, Ilion dhe Troja  njihën  më  emrin Trojada. Diodori i Sicilisë  thotë se  pasi  që  Dardanosi  e  themeloi një qytet  mê  emrin Dardani  në  Frigji, ai  dergon  edhe kolonë të tjerë  nê  Trakië.
Si  duket  pra, ka  patur  një  pshtjellim  sa  i  përketë periardhjes  së Dardanosit, në  këtê  regjion,  të  afërt nga Dardania e Ilirisë, i afërt  nga  mali Ida,  në Abidos, kurse  Virgjili e  nxjerr Dradanosin  si  babai i Ilionit  dhe themeluesi i këtij qyteti.( Por  nga ana e  lexuesit   tonë, per  çudi, asnjëri nuk e vrejti se Virgjili  revadikon Dardanosin si  pasardhes romakë.. qe  shkoi nga  Italia dhe  u kthye, ndërsa  ne  e  kuptojmi ndryshe, duke e  interpretuar  se  gjoja  Dardanosi nga Dardania  shkoi e  themeloi Romen, por  ne realitet referancat e Virgjilit tregojne  ndryhe  se  ai politikishte e kryen procesin e tij duke e nxjerrur  Dardanosin nga italia, peresri e  kthen  pas 150  vite  Eneun ne  vendin ng  kishte   dalur i pari i tyre  Dardanosi nga Korita e Italisë..  dhe  ketu,  me  vje  keq  se  lexuesi yni nuk e ka  kuptuar  mire mesazhin e Virgjilit,    en mendjen tonë ai na  theuri neve  lavdi por ne  realitet  qeslsi i enigmes  eshet diku tjeter, pra tek propaganda  dhe  perfitimet ne mas duke e manipuluar shpirtin e popullit te romes  se vjeter  me ane te  mitologjisë)
Sipas  të  gjitha  këtyre  të  dhënave, kuptohët  se Dardanosi në Frigji  nuk ishte  autokton poashtu edhe  dardanët  ishin një  popull i ardhur ose  nga  Traka ose nga  Arkadia  ose  nga Ilira.


 Burimet;   janë  nxjerrur  nag Fjalori i Iliades  Gerar Watlette univ Liege. Biblioteka  St-Génviéve Paris,   Beteja e Kadeshit  nxjerru nga një  blog  në  internet; Bataille de Quadesh,  perktheu dhe pershtati  kreksi për  rilindjen ilire shqiptare 2011

----------


## Kreksi

> http://renesancailire.blogspot.fr/2011/11/ku-eshte-varri-i-aleksandrit-te-madmh.htMozoleu i Aleksandrit 
> 
> 
> http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/6522/lili018.jpg
> 
> Mozeleu i Aleksandrit dikur por tani ende i pa identifikuar...
> 
> http://renesancailire.blogspot.fr/20...it-te-madmh.ht
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 Gjenealogjia e familjes mbretnore Maqedone
Duhet cekur se emrat e vjetër të gjithë janë ndryshuar sot më emra të rinjë poashtu edhe Aigai, është shëndrrua në Vergina, mirëpo dinastia e mbretërve maqedonas është e Argeadëve, mbreti i parë ishte:
ARGEU, shek VII, p.k, pastj,
AMINTASI i I-rë, vasali i Dariusit te parë, pastaj vjenë,
ALEKSANDRI I-rë pas tij vjenë,
ALKETA II-të, i fundit i kesaj dinastije por;
ALEKSANDRI i I-rë njihet si babai dinsastis se re Maqedonase ku djali i tij;
PERDIKASI i II-të merr ne dor mbetnin, ne vitin 448, pas tij vjen
ARKELAOS dhe ARKELAOSi i II-te, edhe kjo rrenjê shuhet me Orestin dhe kete te fundit e fillon Dinastija tjeter e re qe vjene direkt prej..
ALEKSANDRIT të I-rë 454 pk, i biri i Amintasit I-rë, (ku kjo helmete duhet te ishte e tij apo e ksaj epoke) tani vjenë
AMINTASI i II-të i cili martohet me princeshen Iliriane
EURIDIKEN dhe lindin=
ALEKSANDRIN e II-të,
PERDIKAS II dhe Filip II, këta tre  ishin prijsa të ilirëve nga e ëma e tyre Euridika, keta dy te paret u vranë, mbeti vetem
FILIPI i II-të nip Ilirian i cili u martua me një princesh dardane nga rrenja e Bardhylit dhe lindi një djalë, 10 vite para Aleksandrit, por pastaj u martua edhe më
OLIMBINE e Molosëve më te cilën lindi,
ALEKSANDRI i Madh, si e shohim:
FILIPI II-të poashtu edhe
ALEKSANDRI i -III-të apo,
ALEKSANDRI I MADH janë me periardhje ilire, pa dyshim se edhe kjo dinasti eshte ilire por në trojet e maqedonise së vjetër ku nuk paten asnjë lidhje gjaku përmes martesave më helenët por vetëm me ilirët.  (  bazuar  sipas  Figaro hors series nov. 2011)

----------


## Brari

mendoj se aleksandri i madh do i ket eshtrat por dhe nje pjes te thesarit diku ne malet e gor-oparit..
sipas nje dorshkrimi ku mendohet se pershkruhet ne te vendi.. i varrit te aleksandrit.. thuhet se ai vend quhej petrus camos.. dhe ndodhej mes malesh e pyjesh te pashkelur gjer ahere.. 
profesori austriak hans cimerman .. mendon se eshte fjala per vendin qe ne popull i thon guri i kamjes.. 
kte mendim ka dhe profesori bulent ygllizllar i stambollit..

pra ka shum interes per thesarin e lekes se madh..
thuhet se kishte shum syndyqe me gur diamanti e rubini e esmaraldi..  plus flori e serm e platin..

lum kush i gjen..

----------


## fegi II

Arkeologet bullgare në afersi të fshatit Sveshtar kan gjetur nje numer të madh artefaktesh me vlere, mes të cileve edhe kurorën e artë dhe artefakte të tjera që supozohet se jane te Filipit te II tE Maqedonise, babait te Aleksandarit të Madh.Sipas arkeologeve gjesendet dhe artefaktet e gjetura janë përdorur për ritualet e varrimit të prijësit Filipi i Dytë. Guri i varrit i gjetur i takon periudhës së fundit të shekullit të IV, para erës sonë, dhe i ka takuar thrakeve, që kishin vënë kontakte me grekët e vjetër. Në mesin e artefakteve të gjetura janë edhe një unazë ari, 44 figura grash dhe 100 simbole tjera te arit.

----------


## ajzberg

> mendoj se aleksandri i madh do i ket eshtrat por dhe nje pjes te thesarit diku ne malet e gor-oparit..
> sipas nje dorshkrimi ku mendohet se pershkruhet ne te vendi.. i varrit te aleksandrit.. thuhet se ai vend quhej petrus camos.. dhe ndodhej mes malesh e pyjesh te pashkelur gjer ahere.. 
> profesori austriak hans cimerman .. mendon se eshte fjala per vendin qe ne popull i thon guri i kamjes.. 
> kte mendim ka dhe profesori bulent ygllizllar i stambollit..
> 
> pra ka shum interes per thesarin e lekes se madh..
> thuhet se kishte shum syndyqe me gur diamanti e rubini e esmaraldi..  plus flori e serm e platin..
> 
> lum kush i gjen..


Une e kam pare gurin e kamjes ,duket nga rruga kur shkon per ne Korce ,madje nga larg guri duket si koke kali,di dhe nje fakt tjeter qe ne maje te tij ka qene Neritan Shehu me nje helikpter te Natos......

----------


## ajzberg

Ja dhe Guri i Kamjes........

----------


## Kreksi

Qenka teper interesante, mrekulli e antyres  por me siguri se  ka edhe fshehetesi ketu..a  eshte eksplorua  ky vend e ndonjehere  ?

----------


## optimus.prime

> Gjenealogjia e familjes mbretnore Maqedone
> Duhet cekur se emrat e vjetër të gjithë janë ndryshuar sot më emra të rinjë poashtu edhe Aigai, është shëndrrua në Vergina, mirëpo dinastia e mbretërve maqedonas është e Argeadëve, mbreti i parë ishte:
> ARGEU, shek VII, p.k, pastj,
> AMINTASI i I-rë, vasali i Dariusit te parë, pastaj vjenë,
> ALEKSANDRI I-rë pas tij vjenë,
> ALKETA II-të, i fundit i kesaj dinastije por;
> ALEKSANDRI i I-rë njihet si babai dinsastis se re Maqedonase ku djali i tij;
> PERDIKASI i II-të merr ne dor mbetnin, ne vitin 448, pas tij vjen
> ARKELAOS dhe ARKELAOSi i II-te, edhe kjo rrenjê shuhet me Orestin dhe kete te fundit e fillon Dinastija tjeter e re qe vjene direkt prej..
> ...



Me prejardhje nga vija e nenes mendon?

----------


## Kreksi

> Me prejardhje nga vija e nenes mendon?


Amnistasi I-rë (katragjyshi i Lekse..
ALEKSANDRIT  I-rë 454 pk,
 Aleksandri II,martohet me Euridiken iliriane..
 PERDIKAS II dhe Filip II,(predikasi
 Aleksandri III-të ose Leka  i madh
..me nje fjale, gjyshja e  Aleksandrit ishet iliriane  e  ema  poashtu, molloser..

----------


## optimus.prime

ne rregull ajo, po a mund te themi se njeriu e ka prejardhjen nga nje popull nese e ema e tij eshte e atij populli? Ne kete rast, nese Aleksandri i Madh e ka pas nenen ilire apo gjyshen, a mund te themi se ai eshte me prejardhje ilire?

----------

